# CA, San Francisco - Star Wars Saga Edition Game



## wraith428 (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking for a player who can make a 7pm to 11pm game either Tuesday or Thursday nights in the SF area (Daly City) for a Star Wars Saga game set 8 years post Endor. Campaign just got started but we lost a player.

Drop me a line at wraith428@msn.com

Wraith428


----------

